# Eleven months is too long! Whose foal is first?!



## Kacey88 (19 November 2013)

I am so excited about my foal next year and seeing everyone else's that I would love to know who is expecting one first? 

And how are our mare's looking? Mine has a small, neat bump even though she is certainly not a maiden! And I can see "Blobby" (has stuck since the first scan) kicking around a lot. She is due in and around 5th April. 

Anyone expecting sleepless nights in two/three months time?


----------



## logical decision (19 November 2013)

I totally agree, 11 months seem to go on forever!! Mine is due April 20th, and it feels like my mare has been in foal forever. She is alot more feisty than she use to be but very happy. Named the blob 'piglet' because it looked like one in its scan!


----------



## Kacey88 (19 November 2013)

Oh great, they are close enough then! Mine is in great form too. Is your mare big and what are you feeding her? I might send you a pic of mine to compare


----------



## logical decision (19 November 2013)

She is pretty full of herself. She is quite big... not massive - still able to get all four feet off the ground!!!! Would love to see a pic.
 She is living out with a hay top up and at the moment just a normal feed with balancer. I use Pure Feed and will move her onto their Stud feed at the end of December. What are you feeding?


----------



## DuckToller (19 November 2013)

Mine's not due until June 21st I think, and I am ashamed to say I haven't seen her since she took!

She went away to stud and I saw her there once, but once scanned in foal she was put out to graze further away and I haven't had the chance to go up, but I know she is doing well (the bills seem to suggest so!).

Might be picking her up the end of the month so will take a photo.


----------



## Kacey88 (19 November 2013)

Living out during the day and in at night with loads of hay. She gets a stud balancer too and linseed. I don't think mine will need a big stud feed to be honest, she's half Irish Draught/half cob. I think I might give her oats if she goes downhill, can't imagine that happening though! Although we may have a bad winter and another late spring so that might change. Here's to hoping for a nice spring so the babies are born into mild weather with plenty of grass! Sent you a pic


----------



## Kacey88 (19 November 2013)

DuckToller said:



			Might be picking her up the end of the month so will take a photo.
		
Click to expand...

Oh definitely, you might get a big shock when you see her, although two/three months ago mine wasn't massive. You have longer to wait than I have, I don't envy you!


----------



## JVB (19 November 2013)

I have to wait till 31st May, she's getting fat but that is mostly down to good haylage and less work, her girth has gone from being on the third hole each side to being on the first hole each side! It's also the first year she's never been clipped so is getting pretty hairy too!

She is much more calm now, really chilled out, even lets me pull her mane which I've never been able to do before, and she's doing some lovely work ridden, typical as we're not competing!

I've already named the foal but keeping it very secret so as not to jinx it, it's currently just called 'the baby'


----------



## Kacey88 (19 November 2013)

At least you know it should be warm, JVB!



JVB said:



			I've already named the foal but keeping it very secret so as not to jinx it, it's currently just called 'the baby'
		
Click to expand...

I have a few name ideas for my foal, but there are so many colour possibilities with the pairing I thought I might as well wait and see what comes out! Do you know the sex of the foal? Wish I did


----------



## Rollin (19 November 2013)

My Olympic Showjumper (ShGxCB) is due first week of April.  My son has decided to get married that week - God aren't these kids inconsiderate?

JVB I have a name too but keeping it a secret, like you.


----------



## paullam9 (19 November 2013)

Well my little frogie blob is due on the 4th May and I can't wait. 

Rosie is so fat that I've had to change into my stud gaurd as it's the only thing that fits her. Lol. &#128515; I to have my stable names for boy and girl and have gotten so bored with waiting that I've started playing with passport names. Yes I am actually that sad. I don't no how to put pics up on this but you can look in my fb if you's want I'm always putting them up lol. Paulla Mckerr if you's are wanting a looks xx


----------



## eventergirl87 (20 November 2013)

Mine is due 7th April, maiden mare and first for me too, exciting! 

We felt blob last week.


----------



## dianchi (20 November 2013)

So glad that im not in the waiting game again, I hated it! 11 months feels like forever!

Then once the fun and excitement wears off you start counting to 3............................. (this really is like FOREVER!)

All worth it tho!


----------



## texas (20 November 2013)

No foals due next year, looking forward to everyone else's photos


----------



## Rollin (20 November 2013)

Yeah!!  Bin there got the T-shirt.  It all sound so exciting till you are on foal watch, red eyes propped up by matchsticks.  

It arrives, is it OK? will it feed? Are the legs straight? Does it need a rug?  Should we turn out or leave in?

Oh the trauma of being a new mum.


----------



## Kacey88 (20 November 2013)

paullam9 said:



			Yes I am actually that sad.
		
Click to expand...

Eh you don't need to explain yourself to me! I'm just as bad! I nearly have my foaling kit ready! 

And Rollin my little chap (convinced he's a he) has "tough cookie" breeding, so at the very least I shouldn't HAVE to worry about rugs/him being cold. But I am sure there will be plenty more to worry about! 

I know three broodmares this year including my own, and mine has the smallest bump (and is the furthest along) but my god is the foal active. 

I am so excited and I'll drive everyone mad with pictures of my little one as soon as he arrives. Sorry in advance... 

Eventergirl87, so close to my mare! I need a picture!


----------



## paullam9 (20 November 2013)

think I've managed to put a photo up lol


----------



## Tinks81 (20 November 2013)

mine isnt due till 14th July but is very special !! 

We did an Embryo transfer using my mare Phoenix (Balou du Rouet x Elton) and the Sire is - Don VHP (Brendon Stud) 

I still have 8 months to go !!!!!!


----------



## Kacey88 (20 November 2013)

paullam9 said:








 
think I've managed to put a photo up lol
		
Click to expand...

She is massive!!That's crazy! Here is mine at 7 months http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/9txu.jpg/

You'll have to forgive the fluffiness, she really let herself go!


----------



## paullam9 (20 November 2013)

Omg yours is tiny compared to Rosie lol. Mines ment to be a maiden mare but me thinks not with the size of her lol. Who did you put your mare to. She's a real cutie btw x


----------



## Kacey88 (20 November 2013)

paullam9 said:



			Omg yours is tiny compared to Rosie lol. Mines ment to be a maiden mare but me thinks not with the size of her lol. Who did you put your mare to. She's a real cutie btw x
		
Click to expand...

And she's had at least one foal before too! I put her to the RID Hillviewfarm Superstar. She isn't exactly petite, maybe my foal has more space to hide in! Have you felt much movement? Mine never stops jumping around. Saw what looked like a leg at the weekend!


----------



## JVB (20 November 2013)

So when can you start to feel the foal moving? that sounds amazing! I really don't think mine is showing at all yet... just porky.

She's also due to have the first of 3 equine herpes vaccs at the end of this month - anyone else doing this?


----------



## JVB (20 November 2013)

I don't know the sex but I've gone for a name that will work either way, so now it just needs to be born and stay healthy!


----------



## Kacey88 (20 November 2013)

JVB said:



			So when can you start to feel the foal moving? that sounds amazing! I really don't think mine is showing at all yet... just porky.

She's also due to have the first of 3 equine herpes vaccs at the end of this month - anyone else doing this?
		
Click to expand...

I've been feeling mine since 5/6 months, now I can see it! Vaccinate at 5, 7 and 9 months for equine herpes.


----------



## paullam9 (20 November 2013)

Kacey88 said:



			And she's had at least one foal before too! I put her to the RID Hillviewfarm Superstar. She isn't exactly petite, maybe my foal has more space to hide in! Have you felt much movement? Mine never stops jumping around. Saw what looked like a leg at the weekend!
		
Click to expand...

Oh that sound like a good mix lol. No not felt or seen any movement &#128542;



JVB said:



			So when can you start to feel the foal moving? that sounds amazing! I really don't think mine is showing at all yet... just porky.

She's also due to have the first of 3 equine herpes vaccs at the end of this month - anyone else doing this?
		
Click to expand...

People kept any Rosie was just porky but now they say are you sure it's not twins lol. I was told by the stud to do it. Called vet he said would be really no point but I could if I wanted to and thank god I did. There has been a case in my area at the start of the week so I'm glad I did. After a call to the vets they informed me that if Rosie got her injection from gb she wouldn't be covered till well after her second jag but luckily her batch came from Spain so she was covered by it a week later. Thank god &#128516;


----------



## eventergirl87 (20 November 2013)

Kacey88 said:



			I am so excited and I'll drive everyone mad with pictures of my little one as soon as he arrives. Sorry in advance... 

Eventergirl87, so close to my mare! I need a picture! 

Click to expand...

Don't worry you won't be the only one with loaaaads of pics! I've not got any bits of a foaling kit ready yet.... I think my mum would go mad lol!! Are you getting a cam? I'm a bit stumped there.... 

My girl about 2 weeks ago 







This 'should' be a video of a little bit of moving well.... what I think is moving lol! (mainly at end you see dip away) 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152033901181271&set=vb.512446270&type=2&theater


----------



## TheMule (20 November 2013)

Mine is due beginning of May. I'm terrified something will go wrong and haven't yet decided on a foaling plan with regards to the best location for it- she lives out so would prefer it to stay that way but I need to find a way of riggin up floodlights in case of a late night arrival.....


----------



## Kacey88 (20 November 2013)

Eventergirl, that is so cool, Milly went from that to proper bits sticking out! Your girl is definitely bigger than mine. 

TheMule, what kind of foalie have you cooking? At least its not too early so the weather will probably not be too bad 

It will be great to compare notes leading up to them foaling


----------



## JVB (21 November 2013)

TheMule said:



			Mine is due beginning of May. I'm terrified something will go wrong and haven't yet decided on a foaling plan with regards to the best location for it- she lives out so would prefer it to stay that way but I need to find a way of riggin up floodlights in case of a late night arrival.....
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this, I'm sending her back to stud so I hopefully won't worry as much... can see it being a tense few weeks though


----------



## ktj1891 (21 November 2013)

My girl is due May 29th first foal ekk!!


----------



## Kacey88 (21 November 2013)

eventergirl87 said:



			Are you getting a cam? I'm a bit stumped there....
		
Click to expand...

No I don't think so, although my very techie other half was talking about setting something up. But I don't think I need it. I have time off college and work and she is a two minute stroll down the yard! 

ktj1891, I think you have come to the right place then! Plenty of newbies here. 

Hang on, my mare can't be the earliest! No March foalies?


----------



## Fairynuff (21 November 2013)

my mare is due 29th of December but will obviously foal on the 2nd of Jan


----------



## Kacey88 (21 November 2013)

Fairynuff said:



			my mare is due 29th of December but will obviously foal on the 2nd of Jan 

Click to expand...

Naturally! What are you expecting? I hope the weather isn't too cold.


----------



## Fairynuff (21 November 2013)

Kacey88 said:



			Naturally! What are you expecting? I hope the weather isn't too cold. 

Click to expand...

 it's a colt and chesnut. The mare is a Quarter and this is the sire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tf-GNY_RkM

It will probably be absolutely freezing but Madam is being packed of to a clinic in Milan where she will foal. Im in the process of buying foal rugs and thoroughly enjoying baby shopping


----------



## Laafet (21 November 2013)

My first one is around the 20th Jan, the last May sometime. Please, please, please vaccinate your mares for EHV at 5, 7 and 9 months. The heartbreak of losing a foal and risking others losing theirs is just too horrific when you actually have to witness it.


----------



## Megibo (25 November 2013)

I'm so excited for you all! My mare is not even IN foal yet, she's off to stud next April and will hopefully take.

The impatience is ridiculous!


----------



## noodle_ (25 November 2013)

march 

my horses full sibling 

i dont own the mare or stallion but asked if she was pregnant as id love another 

have a name planned - both showname and stable name


----------



## Kacey88 (25 November 2013)

Megibo said:



			I'm so excited for you all! My mare is not even IN foal yet, she's off to stud next April and will hopefully take.

The impatience is ridiculous!
		
Click to expand...

That was me this time last year and it seems to have flown by, but now it seems to be going so slowly! Have you picked the stallion yet? It took me ages to decide - I even went youngster shopping for a while to see if that was a better idea, all in all probably took over a year to plan! 

There are too many colour possibilities from my pairing to pick names - had great fun with this though http://www.horsetesting.com/ccalculator1.asp !! 

131 days to go, the fact that I know this says it all  What will I do if she goes weeks over?!


----------



## eventergirl87 (25 November 2013)

Kacey88 said:



			131 days to go, the fact that I know this says it all  What will I do if she goes weeks over?!
		
Click to expand...

Don't my friend was in TB breeding for some years and said once one of their mares went 12months 9 days !!! I wouldn't cope if my mare cooked that long!


----------



## Spring Feather (25 November 2013)

I have two mares due in March, two in April and all my other mares are due is May. I purposely tried to stagger it this year so that we didn't have all the foals coming at the same time, like we had this year. In one way it was good as 2013 was the shortest foaling season ever but it was a bit manic having them all foal together. It should be more relaxed in 2014.


----------



## Kacey88 (25 November 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			I have two mares due in March, two in April and all my other mares are due is May. I purposely tried to stagger it this year so that we didn't have all the foals coming at the same time, like we had this year. In one way it was good as 2013 was the shortest foaling season ever but it was a bit manic having them all foal together. It should be more relaxed in 2014.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know how anyone with more than two/three due functions properly, I hope you get lots of help when the time comes. Is there anyway of telling which ones are likely to go over without knowing their history? That's probably a daft question!


----------



## Spring Feather (25 November 2013)

5 of them will be about 2 to 3 weeks earlier than the EDD, so although I've put them in the months above based on 343, those 5 won't make their due date as they've always foaled at around 325 days every year.


----------



## Alec Swan (26 November 2013)

It isn't actually the eleven month wait though,  is it?  It's actually from 10 months onwards,  and late foals and the lack of sleep,  or the surprise which greets us,  when it's early!  

Nothing to foal next year,  as I've rather cried off.  One possible exception,  in that we have an ET born 2 yo,  she's off soon to a specialist and to see what he thinks of her.  If the report that comes back is positive,  then at 3 she'll be backed and broken,  and then put in foal,  and probably gifted to someone when the foal is weaned.  We'll see!

Alec.


----------



## Megibo (26 November 2013)

Kacey88 said:



			That was me this time last year and it seems to have flown by, but now it seems to be going so slowly! Have you picked the stallion yet? It took me ages to decide - I even went youngster shopping for a while to see if that was a better idea, all in all probably took over a year to plan! 

There are too many colour possibilities from my pairing to pick names - had great fun with this though http://www.horsetesting.com/ccalculator1.asp !! 

131 days to go, the fact that I know this says it all  What will I do if she goes weeks over?!
		
Click to expand...

You shall self destruct, that's what :biggrin3: 

And yes she's going off to visit mr H Tobago !


----------



## CrazyCobLady (26 November 2013)

Mine is due around March 20th!


----------



## Kacey88 (26 November 2013)

Megibo said:



			You shall self destruct, that's what :biggrin3: 

And yes she's going off to visit mr H Tobago !
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow, great choice. He is so stunning. Best of luck getting her in foal, I was so worried and was prepared for anything, so when mine went in foal first time with no twins or anything tricky I couldn't believe my luck. Yours will be much more refined than mine little one, that's for sure! 

CrazyCobLady, that's early enough! Judging by your name is it safe to say you will not be expecting a H Tobago baby?


----------



## RamblingRosa (27 November 2013)

Mine is due 7th April but she's a maiden so who knows.


----------



## Lambo_688 (27 November 2013)

Mines due end of April maiden mare am already excited! Can anyone see/feel there's moving yet?!


----------



## eventergirl87 (27 November 2013)

Yup felt mine move/kick mumma  due beginning April


----------



## Kacey88 (27 November 2013)

Lambo_688 said:



			Mines due end of April maiden mare am already excited! Can anyone see/feel there's moving yet?!
		
Click to expand...

Yes! Moving around a lot. Is your mare big?


----------



## Lambo_688 (28 November 2013)

She's fairly big not seen blob move yet though but mare is so fluffy ! Might spend some time at the weekend watching out !!


----------



## Megibo (29 November 2013)

Kacey88 said:



			Oh wow, great choice. He is so stunning. Best of luck getting her in foal, I was so worried and was prepared for anything, so when mine went in foal first time with no twins or anything tricky I couldn't believe my luck. Yours will be much more refined than mine little one, that's for sure!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, the wait is a killer ! What is your mare and who is the daddy?


----------



## Night-mare! (29 November 2013)

How exciting  Saw mine move for the first time recently, makes all the stress and worry worth while!


----------



## Kacey88 (29 November 2013)

Megibo said:



			Thanks, the wait is a killer ! What is your mare and who is the daddy?
		
Click to expand...

Mare's dam was an Irish Draught and sire was a coloured cob. Sire of the foal is RID Hillviewfarm Superstar. So it should be a very draughty foal! This is a picture I took of the sire:


----------



## Fairynuff (29 November 2013)

that is one beautiful head! If the rest of him is as nice he is a stunner


----------



## Poorlypony (1 December 2013)

Mine is a maiden due 8 March (she didn't take when I tried to put her in foal when I was pregnant with my first so when I was pregnant with my 2nd I thought I would start early with her and of course she took first time)! She is due her final evh jab this month.

I am very excited and having looked as fat as butter from the moment of conception she finally looks vaguely in foal, though still very well covered!

She is an ISH with Animo/Nautilus breeding and the daddy is Challon Z that some people on here saw at Addington at the stallion show a few years ago and liked very much.  I already have a Challon Z 3 year old who has a temperament to die for so I am hoping this one inherits his nature as the mare is very talented and I have had a lot of success on her but she is a quirky awkward thing and I am getting to old and wussy for that type of caper!


----------



## Kacey88 (1 December 2013)

Fairynuff said:



			that is one beautiful head! If the rest of him is as nice he is a stunner 

Click to expand...

He is beautiful isn't he? I had seen many other Irish Draught stallions but he is definitely the most pretty! 

Oh Poorlypony, you have me beat by a long shot! That due date will fly around!


----------



## Poorlypony (1 December 2013)

I know! To be honest I think she just did it to get a nice warm stable  - she has always lived out 24/7 and clearly thought 'this is my chance'!

Yours has a very handsome daddy - love a grey


----------



## DuckToller (8 December 2013)

Finally went up to have a look at my mare who is tucked away in a field with a few other broodmares and her best friend.  

I was hoping for a happy chilled-out mare as the stud had assured me she was a changed character, but she looked every bit as narky and grumpy as the last time I saw her 

She is about 5 months gone in this, goodness knows what size she will be by June.






[/URL]


----------



## Kacey88 (9 December 2013)

5 months?! Oh my, she is huge!! She can't be a maiden?! Mine is 8 months now and nowhere near that big AND she has had foals before. I had no idea carrots would make a foal grow like that 

She's a lovely type, having a great time I'd imagine.


----------



## DuckToller (13 December 2013)

Yes she is a maiden mare, at least as far as anyone can tell.  I thought she was quite big too, especially as she is a fairly well built mare, so thought she would have plenty of room to hide a foal away.  

Carrots are obviously the answer - I was really impressed!  Perhaps she's having a litter of giant bunnies?  At least they will jump


----------



## alicelily (19 December 2013)

Reading this thread has got me excited!! My mare is due May 22nd, is anybody here very creative when it comes to foaly names? I don't really know where to start. Bump is currently called 'Bruce' so I will have to apologize to her if it turns out to be a filly . Dam's name is Craig-y-parc enchantress and Sire is 'Foxcourt Fabelhaft'. Thanks in advance for any name suggestions.


----------



## 4April (20 December 2013)

mine is due 22nd april. she is a welsh type mare and the stallion is a homozygous black coloured stallion. samara fly. if anyone worries about their mare at stud the owner mandy sanderson is the most lovely lady and has your mare as one of her own. my girl lived in at night and out in the day unlimited haylage and good feed for a fantastic price! i recommend her and her stallion eric. he has a super temperment beautiful paces and a coloured who throws 50:50 coloured foals! samber breeding lines and completed his first psg class recently. worth a look on fb. longacres stud. cannot praise enough!


----------



## JVB (20 December 2013)

Eeek, I saw the foal moving the other day... we're at about 180 days and one side is bigger than the other so I think the foal has it's spine to that side. I was watching the other side and an area about 5 inches in diameter kind of low down by her ribs towards the back suddenly moved in and out quickly about 3 or 4 times so I think it must have been the foals feet or legs kicking, but definitely some sort of foal movement! Very exciting and I now can't stop watching her!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (20 December 2013)

We have our first foal due the first week in March. He/she will be by Cams Card Shark (1991, 3, 1.50 $2,498,204) and out of Vain In Spain (2004, 1.54.2, $72,433). We bought the mare (aka Rita) in Harrisburg in November, and she is flying into the UK this weekend. Here she is at the sale:







Then we have two more due in April (by the imported chestnut stallion Mypanmar, 1.48.3, $1,490,996) and one due in May (by the leading sire in the UK for the last seven years, Hasty Hall) out of our other three Standie mares (Saunders Beachgirl, Coalford Tracey and Tates Creek). 

They will be the first crop from OH's and my joint venture, Crosshill Stables (we have both previously bred our own horses individually). Very exciting times ahead!


----------



## Kacey88 (20 December 2013)

JVB said:



			Eeek, I saw the foal moving the other day... we're at about 180 days and one side is bigger than the other so I think the foal has it's spine to that side. I was watching the other side and an area about 5 inches in diameter kind of low down by her ribs towards the back suddenly moved in and out quickly about 3 or 4 times so I think it must have been the foals feet or legs kicking, but definitely some sort of foal movement! Very exciting and I now can't stop watching her!
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly what Milly's was like a few weeks back, but now seems to be more even on each side. The kicks are great aren't they? Milly has started giving her tummy dirty looks when they get very pronounced, I thought she'd be a very laid back mum because she's so calm, but if looks could kill....


----------

